# Mother-Daughter Horseriding (Candid)



## DGMPhotography (Aug 12, 2012)

I have no idea who these people are and they will never know I took a picture of them but I thank them for being great models and making for a great photo!
I treated this image with just slight color enhancement and HDR.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 12, 2012)

Well isn't that a different shade of blue sky....


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 12, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Well isn't that a different shade of blue sky....



Not to be rude but... your point would be???


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Aug 12, 2012)

DGMPhotography said:


> Not to be rude but... your point would be???




Its my nice way of saying that I've never seen blue clouds before


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 12, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Not to be rude but... your point would be???
> ...



Well then you have yet to live! To experience the lake infested joy that is Michigan!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Aug 12, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Not to be rude but... your point would be???
> ...



I can upload the non-edited version, the sky and clouds are still kinda bluish!


----------

